# Porn & Bait



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

Last entry for river fishing until the chrome show up alittle better.
And like a good friend asked "How much bait does one man need?"
So I'll be back in the boat & on the piers looking for chrome and whites.

Sorry about the next picture but it was taken after the "C" sections.










The big hen I got yesturday gave me a fair supply of mature eggs.
I sugar cured them for 24hrs & am pleased with the way they turned out.
Should make good 3-5 egg bags.




























Sorry about the quality of the pictures but I fogot to reset the camera again. By the time you crop/resize an 8meg picture, they get a little crappy. But at least you get the idea.

Martin P/S. Hurry up White fish!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice job Martin! Those eggs look mighty fine.


----------



## TheUrbanMustache (Sep 23, 2008)

are those ho eggs or king eggs? either way they look "very niccceee"


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I too am looking forward to the whitefish run!! I have a few ideas this year to catch more legal fish.


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Hey Martin, can you pm me details on sugar curing? I haven't had the best of luck in the past and yours look like they turned out great.


martin1950 said:


> Last entry for river fishing until the chrome show up alittle better.
> And like a good friend asked "How much bait does one man need?"
> So I'll be back in the boat & on the piers looking for chrome and whites.
> 
> ...


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm curious about the "sugar curing" too. Could you please give us soem details.

Thanks.


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

The eggs in the pictures are from the 6 & 1/2lb COHO hen I got on Monday

Take loose eggs/spooned eggs and gently float them in COLD well water for about 1/2 hr.

While they are soaking, take a 5qt icecream tub, add 2 quarts of cold well water, 2 cups of canning salt and 2 cups of white sugar and mix well.
The next step could get ya in trouble with your better half (aka-wife)
Drain the eggs in a plastic strainer for an hour.
Place eggs in cure and stir gently.
Cover tub and place in frig, another step that could get ya a trouble.
Stir several times during the next 24 hours.
The eggs will go from floating to sinking.
Drian in the same strainer, I went out and bought my own so I wouldn't have to here the nagging, for about 1/2 hr. and package them up in 2oz dixie cups w/ lids.
And freeze or tie up some bags and then freeze.

During the process, the eggs will shrivel up like a dried pea because the salt is drawing out the water. After several hours they start to look more natural. After 24hrs. they should bounce like a superball but break real easy. This is how I do eggs for bags only, not for whitefish. That's a totally different deal.

These eggs having been working great for me for the last 4 weeks on Coho and Steelhead.

If ya don"t want to trust doing a big batch eggs, try just a cup full first.

Martin


----------



## Kory (Oct 7, 2007)

Very nice man. I will have to try that cure out. Been using Orange Pro-Cure and river cured eggs for years, but always willing to try something new...


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Martin! I've done the borax/atlas cures also, but always get out fished by my bud up north who does the salt/sugar. He's usually 3 sheets to the wind when he tries to tell me how to do his recipe and it never works....lol


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

Hello martin you should be able to knock the mega pixl down on your camera then you wouldent have to worry about internet pics so much..by the way i dont see nothing wrong with them here on my end takes nice pics


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Martin,

I am just wondering how many bags you packed up from 1 of those 2oz dixie cup you had on the picture?


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

What is the difference between table, kosher, and canning salt? 

Does it matter for cures?


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm not 100% but I think it has to do with being iodized or non iodized.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

The outcome sounds the same as just river curing loose eggs.

If your just freezine, what benefit does this cure have over just river curing?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I very rarely cure loose eggs, and if I do, it's only king eggs. I just let my loose stuff sit in it's own juice for a couple days with the fridge set cold, and they seem to get durable after awhile. I've had loose eggs last for almost two weeks before they even start to get alittle "funk" to them.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I very rarely cure loose eggs, and if I do, it's only king eggs. I just let my loose stuff sit in it's own juice for a couple days with the fridge set cold, and they seem to get durable after awhile. I've had loose eggs last for almost two weeks before they even start to get alittle "funk" to them.


I do the same for fishing the surf. It seems that natural is better in the rivers during the low flow of winter as well. 

The spring and fall I'm not so sure about. Are cured eggs better? Everything I've read indicates salmon LOVE cured eggs. I need to do some experimenting.


----------



## Salmonous Maximus (Jan 28, 2004)

Gotta love the barn cat showing up in yet another pic:lol: It's like where's waldo in all of Martin's photos.

Nice spawn!


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

wanderboy said:


> Hi Martin,
> 
> I am just wondering how many bags you packed up from 1 of those 2oz dixie cup you had on the picture?


Generally I'll get at least 1dz nickel bag. So if I want to fish, I'll thaw two cups in the frig and tie up 12 bags and 12 floaters.

["I very rarely cure loose eggs, and if I do, it's only king eggs."]
Those are the only eggs I DON'T cure, they're boiled

[" What is the difference between table, kosher, and canning salt?"]
Iodine, coarse, fast desolving.

["I've had loose eggs last for almost two weeks"]
WHY??:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

["what benefit does this cure have over just river curing?"]
IMO, it last long on the hook. When I fish bags next to fresh skien, the bag last longer. And 1,000,000+ bass fisherman can't all be wrong:lol: 

["It's like where's waldo in all of Martin's photos."]
LMAO. Thanks Jason, made my day!!

By no means am I saying this is the best way to cure.
It just works the best for me, and it's almost fool proof to do.
I get those 2oz cup (not really dixie cups) from Gorden Food Service.

Martin


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> ["I very rarely cure loose eggs, and if I do, it's only king eggs."]
> *Those are the only eggs I DON'T cure, they're boiled*


That's only if they start getting alittle funky:lol:. I don't fish for whities(or single eggs for steelhead), so I never boil them.



> ["I've had loose eggs last for almost two weeks"]
> *WHY?*?


Because man, I don't know how to fish, so I don't burn through eggs! Most years, I never go through all my king eggs before I have a certain other kind. Even though hen kings don't hold the egg mass like they used to, a few fish still gives you LOTS of bait.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

I love porn and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

DHise said:


> I love porn and eggs for breakfast.


tits and toast


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

martin1950 said:


> ["what benefit does this cure have over just river curing?"]
> IMO, it last long on the hook. When I fish bags next to fresh skien, the bag last longer. And 1,000,000+ bass fisherman can't all be wrong:lol:


Didn't see an answer. What benefit does this have over river curing loose eggs? River curing loose eggs will make them bounce like a ping pong ball, they tie up great bags, are durable and freeze well. Why take all the extra steps just to add unnatural scents to your eggs?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Salt seems to slow the eggs from turning white


----------



## martin1950 (Nov 2, 2004)

Shoeman said:


> Salt seems to slow the eggs from turning white


& if need be, they'll last in the frig longer. And to answer you question again,

CURED SKIEN WILL OUTLAST FRESH SKIEN ON THE HOOK!!!

WANDERBOY----P/M w/ Pics sent!!!

Martin


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

martin1950 said:


> CURED SKIEN WILL OUTLAST FRESH SKIEN ON THE HOOK!!!
> Martin


Easy buck. You may need to work on your reading comprehension since you keep refering back to skein.

Just seems the only difference between river curing, which is the step in your process that makes the eggs tough, is using salt and sugar. I guess I've never worried much about the color. Letting water cured eggs air dry a bit also helps make them keep color.


----------



## steelie (Sep 20, 2000)

Good Day,

Pretty much correct on the differences of the salts querried about. Salt actually has a wonderful history, and talk to any chef worth their, cough, salt and they will tell you the same thing. Different salts for different flavors. If a recipe calls for a certain salt, use it. Personally, one should never use Iodized salt for curing eggs. You can use it for bird skins if you are a fly tyer... If interested, an actually pretty accurate wiki on salt:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salt

I think one of the most important parts of this recipe is the reference to well water. I personally think tap (city) water is bad for curing. If you do not have well water, then highly purified, river (who doesn't have a five gallon bucket lying around?), or distilled would all be better options than tap water. IMHO. 

Eggs, yum... I know this might gross a few people out, but... I am allergic to bird eggs, mostly chicken gets me the worst, but I like salmonid eggs. (Trout, salmon, char, etc.) However, two things, having been fortunate enough to have lived in Japan one summer and reading about it (Delights and Prejudices by James Beard?) I began to have an affinity for roe. In Japan roe is quite commonly served in or shall I say on a variety of Sushi dishes and can be quite yummy. And if my memory serves, in the book Delights and Prejudices (a must have book for any foodie) it was described of fried salmon eggs for breakfast. I have used them as a substitute for chicken eggs in stir fried rice, much to my pallet's joy. So I still am getting the protien, just from a different source. Anyone else out there eat salmonid roe?

Steelie


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

steelie said:


> Personally, one should never use Iodized salt for curing eggs.



Why not? Scent?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

UltimateOutdoorsman said:


> Why not? Scent?


Its just the wrong kind Kosher salt is the right kind.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> While they are soaking, take a 5qt icecream tub, add 2 quarts of cold well water, 2 cups of canning salt and 2 cups of white sugar and mix well.


You can use brown sugar instead of white if you want,the eggs will turn out just as well as those fine looking egg pics posted here.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

TSS Caddis said:


> Didn't see an answer. What benefit does this have over river curing loose eggs? River curing loose eggs will make them bounce like a ping pong ball, they tie up great bags, are durable and freeze well. Why take all the extra steps just to add unnatural scents to your eggs?



Been saying the same thing for years now. There really is no reason. If you need eggs on the hook or in the bag to last more than 15-20 minutes, your just fishing in the wrong spot!


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

I use borax-cured and Firecure'd eggs all the time with great success.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> The outcome sounds the same as just river curing loose eggs.
> 
> If your just freezine, what benefit does this cure have over just river curing?


 
I use about three different curing methods now, all of them start with just river curing....

That said, and i always freeze a few batches of just river cure but find the river cured eggs in cold water dont stay orange as long as the other various cures I use, some times though that is the color that is working, other times the eggs that stay orange longer work better.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't want to beat this topic into the ground but, I just used the salt/sugar cure on some eggs last month and they still have no funky smell... The only thing I'd like to add is you can add Jello mix in the color of your choice to impart color. Just disolve the salt and sugar and add jello mix.

I still think fresh (river cure) is the way to go, but it's still nice to have options if it's late in the season and you've only caught male steelies all fall...


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Just wanted to thank you Martin for the great cure recipe! Cured some eggs and they came out perfect and looking like amber jewels! Can't go wrong with Martin's recipe. Thanks again!!


----------

